# 2017+ Bonnet / Hood



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Looking for a 2017+ EBS bonnet.
OEM preferred.
NE area but can collect.


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

i know someone will have 2017 OEM bonnet and front bumper coming off soon, would be after xmas, i can put you in contact with him if needs.


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

After xmas is fine.
DM me. Ill send you my number


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Still looking for a bonnet... anyone??


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*bonnet*



carminegtr said:


> Looking for a 2017+ EBS bonnet.
> OEM preferred.
> NE area but can collect.


we have a number of standard bonnets , email [email protected]


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Email sent.


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Nope. Nothing at middlehurst 

So still looking


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Anyone selling a 2017+ bonnet??
Still looking..


----------

